# Automobile Mags take on the next 7 Series



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Please excuse the camera phone pics. I think it looks nice though.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Is it just me, or does it look like a big version of the E90 with an audilike rear end :dunno: I mean its a lot better than the old one, but still kinda blah. I think they may have taken it too safe on this redesign.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Burrogs said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like a big version of the E90 with an audilike rear end :dunno: I mean its a lot better than the old one, but still kinda blah. I think they may have taken it too safe on this redesign.


Well, those pictures definitely do not do it justice. It looks much better in the magazine. Just remember it is only an artists rendering and probably has nothing to do with BMW's ideas for the car.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

The 7 butt looks quite ordinary from that pic.


In my opinion, I think the 5 has the boldest of the Bangle stylings. The 7 is quite tame when compared to the 5. I wonder why the 5 isn't getting a make over?

Here's my order from bold to conservative:

5, Z, 3, 7, 6.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

330Cane said:


> Just remember it is only an artists rendering and probably has nothing to do with BMW's ideas for the car.


The worst artist rendering I've seen is Car and Driver's take on what the Z10 might look like. Its hideous. Most of the drawings I've seen look like a Carrera GT, but the Car and Driver sketch looks like the love child of Z4 and Vector W2.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Burrogs said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like a big version of the E90 with an audilike rear end :dunno: I mean its a lot better than the old one, but still kinda blah. I think they may have taken it too safe on this redesign.


Yes, seems to be taking more of its cues from the E90 than vice versa. Not sure about the too safe comment, though.



cwsqbm said:


> The worst artist rendering I've seen is Car and Driver's take on what the Z10 might look like. Its hideous. Most of the drawings I've seen look like a Carrera GT, but the Car and Driver sketch looks like the love child of Z4 and Vector W2.


:stupid:

Very good call. Yes, it was completely hideous, exactly the love child you described.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> The worst artist rendering I've seen is Car and Driver's take on what the Z10 might look like. Its hideous. Most of the drawings I've seen look like a Carrera GT, but the Car and Driver sketch looks like the love child of Z4 and Vector W2.


Yeah. It's an abomination. I think they lose credibility publishing it.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> The 7 butt looks quite ordinary from that pic.
> 
> In my opinion, I think the 5 has the boldest of the Bangle stylings. The 7 is quite tame when compared to the 5. I wonder why the 5 isn't getting a make over?
> 
> ...


The 7 has to be much more subdued because of the more conservative, cough, older, demographic.
I like der neu 5er. It is really edegy with a kind of love it or hate it design and i can see what others dont like in it.
What does the 5 series headlights look like to everyone, I think that they look like an owl's eyes


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

I think the present 7 series looks great and the photos of the next generation 7 do as well.

In fact, I think the entire range of cars rom BMW - the 3, 5, 6, 7 series, as well as the Z, X classes, and of course the Ms ( :yummy: ) - when dressed in their sport trims (specifically larger sized wheels which fill in the wheel wells nicely and complete the styling) look better than most, if not all the cars competing in their segments. All the models have an aggressive and athletic presence. Amazingly, they look better and better with time.

So Bangle and band-wagon bashers, there's a fan of the 'new' styling here. :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

hawk2100n said:


> The 7 has to be much more subdued because of the more conservative, cough, older, demographic.
> I like der neu 5er. It is really edegy with a kind of love it or hate it design and i can see what others dont like in it.
> What does the 5 series headlights look like to everyone, I think that they look like an owl's eyes


ACtually, there was a DVD that BMW put out when the e60 first came, and the openning of it showed a hawk and zoomed in the eyes and then cut to the e60's headlights. So, that was inspiration, supposedly.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)




----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

I like the E60's lights, i think they look really high-tech and nice, and good to know they were inspired by a hawk. THe new 7's rendering looks pretty nice, but ill be interested to see what BMW releases about it and can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bigs (Dec 21, 2005)

Love the headlights on the new BMWs, hate that people are imitating them on hondas and acuras. Also, Go CANES ANOTHER NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP COMMING SOON!!!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

I'll bet you a dollar that the F01 looks _nothing_ like that pic.

At this point I doubt even BMW has decided what it will look like. Magazines that publish such images only lose credibility, IMO.


----------

